# تصور لهيكل تنظيمي لمؤسسة مقاولات



## حسام قسام (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 


الــهيكل الــتنظيمي لــمؤسسة المقــاولات ​ 


يتكون الهيكل التنظيمي لمؤسسة المقاولات مما يلي :- ​ 


أولاً :- القسم الإداري : ويتألف من :​ 


1) رئيس مجلس الإدارة .​ 


2) المدير العام للمؤسسة .​ 


3) مدير الشؤون الهندسية .​ 


4) مدير الشؤون الإدارية و القانونية .​ 


5) مدير الشؤون المالية .​ 


ثانياً :- القسم الهندسي : يتكون من الفرعين التاليين :-​ 


1)الإدارة الفنية / ويقوم بعمل الدراسات الهندسية النظرية من كافة الجوانب .​ 


2)إدارة التنفيذ / ويقوم بتنفيذ المشاريع الهندسية حسب الدراسات التي تمت بواسطة الإدارة الفنية. ​ 


* الإدارة الفنية : وتتكون مما يلي :​ 


أ‌- قسم المكتب الفني : ويقوم بعمل الدراسات الهندسية الكاملة من حيث إعداد الخرائط والرسومات التنفيذية والتصميم ويتكون مما يلي :​ 


1- مدير المكتب الفني : عبارة عن مهندس معماري يقوم بمتابعة سير تنفيذ الدراسات الهندسية من الناحية الفنية على الوجه الصحيح والتنسيق مع كافة الاختصاصات المطلوبة ( الإنشائي والمعماري والصحية والكهربائية والتكييف ) دون أن يكون هناك تعارض بينها , وحسب الواقع التنفيذي على أرض الواقع .​ 


2- المكتب الهندسي : وهو عبارة عن :​ 


أ- المهندسون / عبارة عن مجموع المهندسين الذين يقومون بالدراسات الهندسية ويتكون من ( مهندس إنشائي مصمم – مهندس معماري مصمم – مهندس صحية – مهندس كهرباء –مهندس تكييف ) ​ 


ب- الرسامون : يتكون من عدد الرسامين الذين يقومون بأعمال الرسم الهندسي على الحاسب الآلي حسب توجيهات المهندسين ) ​ 


ب‌- إدارة العقود والمواصفات : وتقوم بعمل الدراسات الهندسية المتعلقة بدراسة الجدوى للمشاريع بالإضافة إلى حساب الكميات ومطابقة المواصفات الفنية والدراسات المتعلقة بالتسعير والتخطيط ودراسة الجدول الزمني للتنفيذ .​ 


- يتكون مما يلي / ​ 


1- مدير العقود والموصفات : وهو مهندس تخطيط متخصص في أعمال العقود ودراسات الجدوى للمشاريع .​ 


2- مكتب حساب الكميات : ويتكون من العناصر التالية : ​ 


- مهندس حساب كميات / وهو عبارة عن مهندس حساب كميات متخصص .​ 


- مهندس تخطيط زمني / يقوم بعمل البرنامج الزمني باستخدام برنامج البرامافيرا .​ 


- محاسب تكاليف / يقوم بتوقيع الدراسات الهندسية بشكل مالي .​ 



* إدارة التنفيذ :وتتكون من الأقسام التالية :​ 


# قسم إدارة المشاريع / وهو عبارة عن :​ 


- مدير إدارة المشاريع .​ 


- مدراء المشاريع .​ 


- مهندسين مواقع تنفيذيين .​ 


- مراقبين فنيين .​ 


- محاسب مشاريع ميداني .​ 


# قسم إدارة الورش المهنية / وهو عبارة عن :​ 


- مدير إدارة الورش .​ 


- مدير الورشة الفنية . ورشة حدادة ( فني حداد )​ 


ورشة المنيوم ( فني المنيوم ) ​ 

ورشة نجارة ( فني نجار )
ورشة جبس ( فني جبس )
- محاسب ورش .
- أمين مستودع الورش .
# قسم إدارة الخدمات الفنية : يتكون من الأقسام التالية : 
1- قسم المستودعات والمخازن / وهو عبارة عن :
- مدير المستودعات والمخازن .
- أمين المستودعات والمخازن .
- محاسب مالي . 
2- قسم الآليات والمعدات / وهو عبارة عن :
- مدير قسم الآليات والمعدات .
- فني ميكانيكي معدات .
- فني كهرباء معدات .
- محاسب مالي .
3- قسم الصيانة / وهو عبارة عن :
- مدير قسم الصيانة .
- فني سباك .
- فني كهرباء .
- فني تكييف .
# قسم إدارة التسويق والمشتريات / وهو عبارة عن :
- مدير التسويق والمشتريات .
- فني حاسب آلي ( يقوم باستخدام الانترنت ومراسلة الشركات واستجلاب عروض الأسعار بواسطة الكمبيوتر ).
- مندوب مشتريات ( يقوم بإحضار عروض الأسعار والمباشرة بشراء المواد الاعتيادية للموقع ).
- مندوب تسويق ( يقوم بالتسويق لصالح المؤسسة والدخول على المشاريع قيد الإنشاء و الترويج للمؤسسة ).
- محاسب مالي .
- أمين صندوق .
ثالثاً:- قسم الشؤون الإدارية والقانونية : ويتكون من الأقسام التالية :
1- إدارة شؤون الموظفين / ويتكون مما يلي :- 
- مدير شؤون الموظفين .
- مراقب الدوام .
- معقب معاملات .
- مدخل بيانات .
2- إدارة الشؤون القانونية / ويتكون مما يلي :
- مدير الشؤون القانونية .
- معقب معاملات .
رابعاً:- قسم الشؤون المالية : ويتكون مما يلي : 
1- قسم المحاسبة :
- مدير الشؤون المالية ( المدير المالي ) .
- مدير حسابات .
- محاسب .
- مدقق حسابات أول .
- مدقق حسابات ثاني .
2- قسم محاسبة التكاليف : 
- محاسب تكاليف .
- مدقق حساب تكاليف ( مدير القسم ) .
ويرتبط قسم الشؤون المالية بمحاسب قانوني خارجي يكون بمثابة الرقيب على الأمور المالية للمؤسسة .​


----------



## ريم محمد صالح (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرآ لجهودك مشروع متكامل


----------



## newnoga (31 يناير 2010)

أخى الكريم حسام
جزاك الله عنا كل خير
اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ربنا يبارك فيك
بصراحة باعمل رسالة ماجيستير عن الادارة فى المكاتب الهندسية وخاصة المعمارية فبحاول اجمع معلومات فى هذا الموضوع، فمهما بحثت دائما والحمد لله باجد ما ابحث عنه فى هذا المنتدى الجميل
جزاك الله كل خير أخ فيصل الشريف وكل المشاركين فى هذا الموقع الرائع
فى امان الله وحنانه


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## شاهزاد (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmedafatah (1 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## gadag (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (20 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## أبو محمد الرملي (26 فبراير 2010)

أخي الكريم
تصورك للهيكل التنظيمي لمؤسسة المقاولات جيد للغاية ، ولكن ينقصه - حسب رأيي - شيئ واحد مهم جدا
وهو استحداث إدارة - أو قسم - لمراقبة الجودة ( Quality Control ) .
ولا يخفى على حضرتكم أهمية هذا القسم، خاصة إذا أردنا لمؤسستنا أن تكون منافسة للشركات الأجنبية ، وهو ما تفتقده معظم المؤسسات المحلية ...... للأسف الشديد.


----------



## مصطفي الصمدي (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (1 مايو 2010)

مشكور علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## عبدالمجيد الكبير (20 يوليو 2010)

يا ناس ودي بجوال العضو حسام قسام على احر من الجمر لاني اريد مساعدته شخصيا وياليت اذا احد من الاخوان يعرف ايمله يرسله لي رساله خاصه او على الايمل
لاني مقدم على الصندوق المئوية وطالبين علي دراسة جدوى وسم المشروع مقاولات هندسية والحين انا محتار من دون مساعدت العضو حسام قسام
وهذا جوالي 051990207
0500188982


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الزملاء الكرام
إثناء البحث في كنوز موقعنا عن تصور لهيكل تنظيمي لشركة مقاولات ، عثرت على مشاركة الزميل حسام الرائعة
أتمنى أن يقوم أحد الزملاء بتحويلها لخريطة لهيكل تنظيميOrganization Chart


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*تصور رائع ولكن لى اضافه بسيطه*

ارجو اضافه اداره الصحه والسلامه المهنيه


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (6 سبتمبر 2012)

عبد الرحمن - عمان قال:


> الزملاء الكرام
> إثناء البحث في كنوز موقعنا عن تصور لهيكل تنظيمي لشركة مقاولات ، عثرت على مشاركة الزميل حسام الرائعة
> أتمنى أن يقوم أحد الزملاء بتحويلها لخريطة لهيكل تنظيميOrganization Chart



اتنمى ان لا تتم هذه الخطوه قبل ان يدلو معظم الاعضاء بدلوه


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (7 سبتمبر 2012)

أتمنى أن يدلي الزملاء بآرائهم لنصل لهيكل تنظيمي شامل


----------

